# Opinions please



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Welcome!

She may or may not be champ show material- I can't tell from pictures and here in the US our Goldens look a lot different. But, in the UK I know you have open shows and also fun shows, so why not try the more casual ones first, and get some opinions from Golden folks there? 

I am sure some here will have lots more to say!


----------



## karategirl (Feb 28, 2011)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Welcome!
> 
> She may or may not be champ show material- I can't tell from pictures and here in the US our Goldens look a lot different. But, in the UK I know you have open shows and also fun shows, so why not try the more casual ones first, and get some opinions from Golden folks there?
> 
> I am sure some here will have lots more to say!


Thank you for your speedy reply!! 
Yeah that is what i was thinking about, many thanks for replying


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,

I dont know anything about showing but she is a pretty girl.


----------



## karategirl (Feb 28, 2011)

BeauShel said:


> Welcome to the forum,
> 
> I dont know anything about showing but she is a pretty girl.


thank you very much


----------

